# The polish fighin' mermaid!



## Stormcat (Oct 28, 2015)

I love mermaids! It's no secret. But I'm having a lot of trouble with one mermaid in particular.

Her name is never given, but she's known as the Mermaid of Warsaw. Legends say she came to the city and liked it so much she decided to stay and protect it. I'm looking for more information about her use as a symbol. It seems she vanished during world war two, and a lot of records about her were wiped out. The ones I can find are all in polish, and I don't speak the language.

But think about it, a badass mermaid warrior, how cool is that? I want to use her as a symbol of freedom in my book but I'd like to do more research into what she stands for and possibly find some simplified images of her (ones without a copyright, preferably).

Are there any polish-speakers on the site to help me translate the research I've found, or perhaps a folklorist to help me come up with my own myths if I am not satisfied with what I find about her?


----------



## aj47 (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't know.  My mama speaks Polish but she may not read it, so I can't help you there.

HOWEVER, if it is your story, you can attach whatever you want to her as a symbol.  Another symbol of sea power is the trident, so maybe you could let her wield a trident.  And figure what three-fold Thing the points stand for.

I'm sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 28, 2015)

If there's a university nearby, you can take the old fashioned dead tree based research approach. Someone somewhere has written about your mermaid, and a university library could help you lay hands on the work.


----------



## Stormcat (Oct 29, 2015)

InstituteMan said:


> If there's a university nearby, you can take the old fashioned dead tree based research approach. Someone somewhere has written about your mermaid, and a university library could help you lay hands on the work.



One major problem with that approach chief, I live in the US. The University is in Poland.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 29, 2015)

Stormcat said:


> One major problem with that approach chief, I live in the US. The University is in Poland.



I bet there's a book on Eastern European folklore in most US universities. Even if not, interlibrary loans have gotten me pretty obscure stuff before.


----------

